# Cristiano Ronaldo record. 11 gol nella fase a gironi di Champions.



## admin (8 Dicembre 2015)

Ennesimo record fatto registrare da Cristiano Ronaldo. Il portoghese, grazie ai quattro gol realizzato nell'8-0 tra Real Madrid e Malmoe, è arrivato a quota 11 gol stagionali nella fase a gironi della Champions League 2015/2016. E' record assoluto.


----------



## juventino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Che bello fare questi record giocando contro squadroni del livello del Malmo, sono commosso.


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che bello fare questi record giocando contro squadroni del livello del Malmo, sono commosso.



Sempre record è , fa bene a essere felice


----------



## hiei87 (8 Dicembre 2015)

Record che ormai lasciano il tempo che trovano. Per carità, non che siano un demerito, però sono quasi tutti gol che, se pesati, non hanno un gran valore...


----------



## Ma che ooh (8 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Record che ormai lasciano il tempo che trovano. Per carità, non che siano un demerito, però sono quasi tutti gol che, se pesati, non hanno un gran valore...



Un gol è sempre un gol però


----------



## Jino (8 Dicembre 2015)

Alieno, c'è poco da dire. Lui come Messi il giorno in cui si ritirano entrano di diritto tra le leggende del calcio moderno.


----------



## davoreb (8 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Record che ormai lasciano il tempo che trovano. Per carità, non che siano un demerito, però sono quasi tutti gol che, se pesati, non hanno un gran valore...



si vabbè ma qui di usa il fatto che ha fatto il record per criticarlo, avrà qualche marito se fa 11 goals in 6 partite.


----------



## koti (8 Dicembre 2015)

CR7 è la dimostrazione che i record e i soli numeri non sono tutto nel calcio.


----------



## Torros (8 Dicembre 2015)

Tap-in e gol inutili contro squadre mediocri, per poi diventare invisibile contro nei match che contano, diceva qualcuno in un altro forum. Comincio sempre più a pensare che avesse ragione, sopravvalutato come pochi nella storia.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

davoreb ha scritto:


> si vabbè ma qui di usa il fatto che ha fatto il record per criticarlo, avrà qualche marito se fa 11 goals in 6 partite.



Ma sì, l'ho detto, il record non è un demerito. 
Il problema è quando si valuta Ronaldo solo per i suoi numeri. E' uno dei più forti di tutti i tempi, per quanto non mi emozioni minimamente, ma 4 gol al Malmoe in una partita finita 8 a 0 secondo me valgono fino a un certo punto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2015)

Torros ha scritto:


> Tap-in e gol inutili contro squadre mediocri, per poi diventare invisibile contro nei match che contano, diceva qualcuno in un altro forum. Comincio sempre più a pensare che avesse ragione, sopravvalutato come pochi nella storia.



http://www.milanworld.net/gol-attac...-finale-della-champions-league-vt12365-5.html

Record sia nella fase finale e anche miglior media in semifinale e in finale...ora che scusa tirate fuori?


----------



## Tobi (9 Dicembre 2015)

bah, i gol che siano di rabona o tap-in rimangono sempre gol, il punto é che i gol bisogna pesarli. Ne fai 4 col Malmoe ma 15 giorni fa non hai toccato una palla contro il Barca e l'anno scorso sei stato annullato da Chiellini. Nei match clou ha sempre fallito. Ciò non toglie che sia un fenomeno


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> http://www.milanworld.net/gol-attac...-finale-della-champions-league-vt12365-5.html
> 
> Record sia nella fase finale e anche miglior media in semifinale e in finale...ora che scusa tirate fuori?



Così a memoria ricordo un rigore sbagliato col Barca nel 2008, un rigore sbagliato nella lotteria col Chelsea della finale di Mosca, un rigore sbagliato nella lotteria col Bayern nel 2012 e una partita da peggiore in campo contro l'Atletico con gol del 4 a 1 dal dischetto.
Penso che anche la doppia sfida contro la juve dell'anno scorso sia esplicativa. Per le statistiche ha fatto 2 gol in 2 partite. In realtà ne ha segnato uno su rigore e uno sulla linea. Nei momenti di difficoltà si è letteralmente volatilizzato. Dopo il gol di Morata al ritorno quasi si nascondeva.
Il vero fuoriclasse per me va valutato anche da altri parametri. Per dire un esempio, il primo che mi viene in mente senza scomodare i soliti 2 o 3 nomi, il mondiale di Zidane nel 2006 è l'emblema del campione trascinatore.
Che poi Ronaldo sia un giocatore fenomenale non c'è dubbio. Alla fine anche nei big match ha avuto i suoi buoni momenti.
Dico semplicemente che certe statistiche vanno prese con le pinze...


----------



## Ma che ooh (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> bah, i gol che siano di rabona o tap-in rimangono sempre gol, il punto é che i gol bisogna pesarli. Ne fai 4 col Malmoe ma 15 giorni fa non hai toccato una palla contro il Barca e l'anno scorso sei stato annullato da Chiellini. Nei match clou ha sempre fallito. Ciò non toglie che sia un fenomeno



Direi quasi sempre fallito , nel 2008 ha sbagliato uno dei rigori ( dovrebbe ogni volta che lo vede baciare Terry  ) , ma lo ha fatto lui il gol del vantaggio, col Real fra il 2011 e il 2013 ha sempre fatto bene anche nelle altre partite di alto livello, poi oh lamentarsi di lui , quando il giocatore più forte della serie A , Higuain non vale neanche la sua metà è frave


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

meno male che era finito


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Tobi ha scritto:


> bah, i gol che siano di rabona o tap-in rimangono sempre gol, il punto é che i gol bisogna pesarli. Ne fai 4 col Malmoe ma 15 giorni fa non hai toccato una palla contro il Barca e l'anno scorso sei stato annullato da Chiellini. Nei match clou ha sempre fallito. Ciò non toglie che sia un fenomeno



con la giuve ha fatto gol sia all andata che al ritorno, fu la squadra a toppare le due partite, lui il minimo lo aveva fatto..


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Così a memoria ricordo un rigore sbagliato col Barca nel 2008, un rigore sbagliato nella lotteria col Chelsea della finale di Mosca, un rigore sbagliato nella lotteria col Bayern nel 2012 e una partita da peggiore in campo contro l'Atletico con gol del 4 a 1 dal dischetto.
> Penso che anche la doppia sfida contro la juve dell'anno scorso sia esplicativa. Per le statistiche ha fatto 2 gol in 2 partite. In realtà ne ha segnato uno su rigore e uno sulla linea. Nei momenti di difficoltà si è letteralmente volatilizzato. Dopo il gol di Morata al ritorno quasi si nascondeva.
> Il vero fuoriclasse per me va valutato anche da altri parametri. Per dire un esempio, il primo che mi viene in mente senza scomodare i soliti 2 o 3 nomi, il mondiale di Zidane nel 2006 è l'emblema del campione trascinatore.
> Che poi Ronaldo sia un giocatore fenomenale non c'è dubbio. Alla fine anche nei big match ha avuto i suoi buoni momenti.
> Dico semplicemente che certe statistiche vanno prese con le pinze...



a mosca il gol nei minuti regolamentari che consente al Manchester di giocarsela ai rigori lo fa lui con un colpo di testa straordinario, col Bayern segna pure anche, con l atletico non gioco una grande partita ma come non la gioco nessuno dei suoi compagni, fino al 90esimo perdevano, forse si salva solo di Maria. .


----------



## Serginho (9 Dicembre 2015)

Stasera 2 gol gentilmente regalati dal portiere del Malmoe


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Quest'anno ha fatto il record ma secondo me ha giocato la peggior fase a gironi della sua carriera recente..un girone giocato alla Luiz Adriano diciamo..
Comunque in termini di gol e costanza è un alieno..
Io rimango sempre scioccato quando leggo commenti che sminuiscono prestazioni così..li avessimo noi giocatori che, al di là del talento, hanno voglia di impegnarsi fino all'ultimo minuto per cercare il terzo, quarto gol personale quando si stravince..
I nostri invece si siedono sull'1-0 a zero


----------



## juventino (9 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Così a memoria ricordo un rigore sbagliato col Barca nel 2008, un rigore sbagliato nella lotteria col Chelsea della finale di Mosca, un rigore sbagliato nella lotteria col Bayern nel 2012 e una partita da peggiore in campo contro l'Atletico con gol del 4 a 1 dal dischetto.
> Penso che anche la doppia sfida contro la juve dell'anno scorso sia esplicativa. Per le statistiche ha fatto 2 gol in 2 partite. In realtà ne ha segnato uno su rigore e uno sulla linea. Nei momenti di difficoltà si è letteralmente volatilizzato. Dopo il gol di Morata al ritorno quasi si nascondeva.
> Il vero fuoriclasse per me va valutato anche da altri parametri. Per dire un esempio, il primo che mi viene in mente senza scomodare i soliti 2 o 3 nomi, il mondiale di Zidane nel 2006 è l'emblema del campione trascinatore.
> Che poi Ronaldo sia un giocatore fenomenale non c'è dubbio. Alla fine anche nei big match ha avuto i suoi buoni momenti.
> Dico semplicemente che certe statistiche vanno prese con le pinze...



.
Assolutamente nulla da aggiungere.


----------



## davoreb (9 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ma sì, l'ho detto, il record non è un demerito.
> Il problema è quando si valuta Ronaldo solo per i suoi numeri. E' uno dei più forti di tutti i tempi, per quanto non mi emozioni minimamente, ma 4 gol al Malmoe in una partita finita 8 a 0 secondo me valgono fino a un certo punto.



si quello sicuramente.


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2015)

vedo che segna sempre gol di pregevole fattura  ormai lo potremmo ribattezzare Cristiano Banalinaldo


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> a mosca il gol nei minuti regolamentari che consente al Manchester di giocarsela ai rigori lo fa lui con un colpo di testa straordinario, col Bayern segna pure anche, con l atletico non gioco una grande partita ma come non la gioco nessuno dei suoi compagni, fino al 90esimo perdevano, forse si salva solo di Maria. .



Sì, però vedi che la sua difesa si basa sempre sui numeri. Ha giocato male, però ha segnato. E non è poco. Infatti non nego che Ronaldo sia forse il più grande finalizzatore di sempre, e uno dei giocatori più forti che abbia mai visto giocare. Probabilmente il più completo.
Dico solo che i numeri vanno presi per quello che sono, soprattutto quando si basano su performance quasi fini a sè stesse come quella di ieri sera. 
Guardando i numeri, verrebbe da dire che Ronaldo sia stato di gran lunga il giocatore più forte di sempre. In realtà, secondo me, non è così. 
Poi, quando si dice che ha giocato male, un conto è la giornata storta, che può capitare, anche per merito dell'avversario, un conto è l'atteggiamento di uno che spesso si isola dal gioco e passa la partita a lamentarsi con i compagni. L'ultimo clasico riassume tutto quello che critico a Ronaldo.
E ribadisco che la mia non è una critica in generale al calciatore. Non voglio metterlo in discussione, perchè ci manca solo che si metta in discussione Ronaldo. Semplicemente ormai questi record non mi impressionano più. 
Da un lato mi infastidiscono, perchè lasceranno alle future generazioni una testimonianza distorta della realtà. Quando tra qualche anno uno paragonerà le statistiche di Cristiano Ronaldo con quelle di Van Basten o del Ronaldo brasiliano, penserà che tra essi intercorrano diverse categorie, a favore del portoghese, quando non è assolutamente così....


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Semplicemente ormai questi record non mi impressionano più.
> Da un lato mi infastidiscono, *perchè lasceranno alle future generazioni una testimonianza distorta della realtà. Quando tra qualche anno uno paragonerà le statistiche di Cristiano Ronaldo con quelle di Van Basten o del Ronaldo brasiliano, penserà che tra essi intercorrano diverse categorie, a favore del portoghese, quando non è assolutamente così*....



è vero..però è un po' quello che succede quando si sentono i "vecchi" cantare le lodi di Pelé e Maradona e i giovani dire che Messi è mille volte meglio..
Purtroppo finché non capiremo che esiste solo "il migliore della sua epoca"(e spesso nemmeno quello) e non il migliore in assoluto, e finché si faranno inutili paragoni tra campioni di ere diverse sarà sempre così..
Io credo CR7 sia una bestia, ma come dici tu entusiasma poco..questo perché è una "macchina" più che un giocatore, gli manca un po' quel romanticismo che trasforma i grandi campioni in leggende..lo sport è così..


----------



## prebozzio (9 Dicembre 2015)

Sarà sopravvalutato quanto vi pare, ma probabilmente le riserve del Milan con Cristiano Ronaldo battono il Milan titolare


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> è vero..però è un po' quello che succede quando si sentono i "vecchi" cantare le lodi di Pelé e Maradona e i giovani dire che Messi è mille volte meglio..
> Purtroppo finché non capiremo che esiste solo "il migliore della sua epoca"(e spesso nemmeno quello) e non il migliore in assoluto, e finché si faranno inutili paragoni tra campioni di ere diverse sarà sempre così..
> Io credo CR7 sia una bestia, ma come dici tu entusiasma poco..questo perché è una "macchina" più che un giocatore, gli manca un po' quel romanticismo che trasforma i grandi campioni in leggende..lo sport è così..



Già, concordo soprattutto con l'ultima frase.
Certamente poi il discorso sull'epoca influenza molto certe statistiche. Negli anni '90 le partite finite con più di 5 gol di scarto erano rarissime, oggi Real, Bayern e Barcellona chiudono così quasi la metà degli incontri che disputano, persino in Chammpions League. Ma preferisco non addentrarmi ulteriormente nel discorso, sennò vien notte, e alla fine la mia visione l'ho già espressa alla nausea anche solo in questo topic


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Certamente poi il discorso sull'epoca influenza molto certe statistiche. Negli anni '90 le partite finite con più di 5 gol di scarto erano rarissime, oggi Real, Bayern e Barcellona chiudono così quasi la metà degli incontri che disputano, persino in Chammpions League.



Però solo una squadra è riuscita a segnare 4 gol in ben tre finali di Champions........


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però solo una squadra è riuscita a segnare 4 gol in ben tre finali di Champions........



Qualche vanto ci resta ancora!


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Sì, però vedi che la sua difesa si basa sempre sui numeri. Ha giocato male, però ha segnato. E non è poco. Infatti non nego che Ronaldo sia forse il più grande finalizzatore di sempre, e uno dei giocatori più forti che abbia mai visto giocare. Probabilmente il più completo.
> Dico solo che i numeri vanno presi per quello che sono, soprattutto quando si basano su performance quasi fini a sè stesse come quella di ieri sera.
> Guardando i numeri, verrebbe da dire che Ronaldo sia stato di gran lunga il giocatore più forte di sempre. In realtà, secondo me, non è così.
> Poi, quando si dice che ha giocato male, un conto è la giornata storta, che può capitare, anche per merito dell'avversario, un conto è l'atteggiamento di uno che spesso si isola dal gioco e passa la partita a lamentarsi con i compagni. L'ultimo clasico riassume tutto quello che critico a Ronaldo.
> ...



Ronaldo fa gol perché è straordinario a muoversi senza palla, è molto intelligente, forse in questo è il più grande di tutti anche di quelli che hai citato che probabilmente come talento calcistico avevano qualcosa in piu


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sarà sopravvalutato quanto vi pare, ma probabilmente le riserve del Milan con Cristiano Ronaldo battono il Milan titolare



potevi anche dire il carpi con Ronaldo titolare batte i titolari del Milan


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo fa gol perché è straordinario a muoversi senza palla, è molto intelligente, forse in questo è il più grande di tutti anche di quelli che hai citato che probabilmente come talento calcistico avevano qualcosa in piu



Secondo me a parlare dovrebbero essere i difensori..io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che anche i grandi difensori avessero paura dei vari Maradona, Ronaldo, MVB, Messi..di Ronaldo C. nessun grande difensore ha mai avuto paura secondo me (e ne ha incontrati pure pochi a essere onesti)..
Ma ve lo immaginate un Maldini o un Baresi (o un Nesta) al loro peak che devono marcare CR7? secondo me non gli fanno toccare boccia per tutta la gara...
Ma col Fenomeno, per esempio, sia Maldini che Nesta hanno visto i sorci verdi...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a parlare dovrebbero essere i difensori..io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che anche i grandi difensori avessero paura dei vari Maradona, Ronaldo, MVB, Messi..di Ronaldo C. nessun grande difensore ha mai avuto paura secondo me (e ne ha incontrati pure pochi a essere onesti)..
> Ma ve lo immaginate un Maldini o un Baresi (o un Nesta) al loro peak che devono marcare CR7? secondo me non gli fanno toccare boccia per tutta la gara...
> Ma col Fenomeno, per esempio, sia Maldini che Nesta hanno visto i sorci verdi...



avevano paura perché li ridicolizzavano saltandoli sistematicamente ogni volta che toccavano palla, Ronaldo quando era giovane, ad esempio alla united era pure così, ora ha cambiato modo di giocare, va più in profondità, fa quasi la punta, può farti tre gol senza nemmeno che te ne rendi conto, è bravissimo a dettare il passaggio ai centrocampisti..


----------



## prebozzio (9 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> potevi anche dire il carpi con Ronaldo titolare batte i titolari del Milan



Il Carpi è più forte delle riserve del Milan, dato che queste hanno pareggiato contro il Crotone


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il Carpi è più forte delle riserve del Milan, dato che queste hanno pareggiato contro il Crotone



in effetti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che bello fare questi record giocando contro squadroni del livello del Malmo, sono commosso.


Perché allora non li fanno anche tutti gli altri attaccanti della Champions?


----------



## koti (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a parlare dovrebbero essere i difensori..io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che anche i grandi difensori avessero paura dei vari Maradona, Ronaldo, MVB, Messi..di Ronaldo C. nessun grande difensore ha mai avuto paura secondo me (e ne ha incontrati pure pochi a essere onesti)..
> *Ma ve lo immaginate un Maldini o un Baresi (o un Nesta) al loro peak che devono marcare CR7? secondo me non gli fanno toccare boccia per tutta la gara...
> Ma col Fenomeno, per esempio, sia Maldini che Nesta hanno visto i sorci verdi...*


E' normale sia così. CR7, per quanto immenso finalizzatore, non ha la classe e gli spunti da fenomeno vero dei vari Messi, Ronaldo, Ronaldinho. Gli va comunque certamente riconosciuta una costanza di rendimento stratosferica, che gli ultimi due nomi che ho citato non hanno avuto.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché allora non li fanno anche tutti gli altri attaccanti della Champions?



Non ti ricordi quando i nostri hanno fatto il record in casa con lo Zurigo?


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Ronaldo fa gol perché è straordinario a muoversi senza palla, è molto intelligente, forse in questo è il più grande di tutti anche di quelli che hai citato che probabilmente come talento calcistico avevano qualcosa in piu



Sì, per quello non gli tolgo nessun merito. Penso di non aver mai elogiato Cristiano Ronaldo come in questo topic...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Secondo me a parlare dovrebbero essere i difensori..io ho sempre avuto la sensazione che anche i grandi difensori avessero paura dei vari Maradona, Ronaldo, MVB, Messi..di Ronaldo C. nessun grande difensore ha mai avuto paura secondo me (e ne ha incontrati pure pochi a essere onesti)..
> Ma ve lo immaginate un Maldini o un Baresi (o un Nesta) al loro peak che devono marcare CR7? secondo me non gli fanno toccare boccia per tutta la gara...
> Ma col Fenomeno, per esempio, sia Maldini che Nesta hanno visto i sorci verdi...



Veramente Nesta l'ha messo solo dopo Ronaldo il Fenomeno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Veramente Nesta l'ha messo solo dopo Ronaldo il Fenomeno.



Guarda, tutto può essere, ma mi sembra strano per due ragioni:
Nesta ha giocato anche contro Messi
Nesta contro CR7 credo abbia giocato massimo 1-2 volte e senza doverlo marcare (ma forse mi sbaglio)

Comunque se guardi io ho citato, a parte Messi, giocatori del passato..
Oggi come oggi lui, Messi e Ibra sono di un altra categoria...


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda, tutto può essere, ma mi sembra strano per due ragioni:
> Nesta ha giocato anche contro Messi
> Nesta contro CR7 credo abbia giocato massimo 1-2 volte e senza doverlo marcare (ma forse mi sbaglio)
> 
> ...



nesta annullo messi senza nessuna particolare difficoltà, mi pare che avesse dichiarato che secondo lui CR7 era superiore, la cosa che ricordo con certezza era che Ronaldo il fenomeno secondo lui era più forte di tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda, tutto può essere, ma mi sembra strano per due ragioni:
> Nesta ha giocato anche contro Messi
> Nesta contro CR7 credo abbia giocato massimo 1-2 volte e senza doverlo marcare (ma forse mi sbaglio)
> 
> ...



L'intervista era dopo l'anno dello Scudetto 2011, ancora non aveva giocato contro Messi


----------



## Snake (9 Dicembre 2015)

_Guardando alle carriere dei due, i picchi più alti sono stati raggiunti da Messi. Un anno ho giocato per quattro volte nella stessa stagione contro di lui. Mi sono sentito davvero sfortunato, e pure molto vecchio!. Leo ha qualcosa di speciale, che va al di là dell’ordinario. Anche Cristiano Ronaldo è un campione, ma Messi è speciale, è il più duro da affrontare per un difensore._

si vede che ha cambiato idea


----------



## Gas (9 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Che bello fare questi record giocando contro squadroni del livello del Malmo, sono commosso.



Tutti i grandi campioni della storia hanno affrontato nelle fasi a gironi della champions anche squadre scarse. Ma a quanto pare lo stesso nessuno aveva fatto fatto 11 goal.


----------



## koti (9 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> nesta annullo messi senza nessuna particolare difficoltà, *mi pare che avesse dichiarato che secondo lui CR7 era superiore*, la cosa che ricordo con certezza era che Ronaldo il fenomeno secondo lui era più forte di tutti


Ma quando...


----------



## Jack28 (9 Dicembre 2015)

In questo topic ho imparato una cosa nuova, ossia che i goal di tap in non valgono 1 ma bensì mezzo. Non si smette mai di imparare!


----------



## Jack28 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Gas ha scritto:


> Tutti i grandi campioni della storia hanno affrontato nelle fasi a gironi della champions anche squadre scarse. Ma a quanto pare lo stesso nessuno aveva fatto fatto 11 goal.



Che poi qui nessuno credo abbia da ridire sui 4 goal di Van Basten contro il temibile Vitocha o contro il super Goteborg.
Questo per dire che quando un giocatore sta sulle balle, si cercano i modi più assurdi per screditarlo, che sia esso Ronaldo o Messi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Dal 2000 a oggi

2000 - Raul/Rivaldo/Jardel - 10 gol
2001 - Raul - 7 gol
2002 - Van Nistelrooy - 10 gol
2003 - Van Nisterlrooy - 12 gol
2004 - Morientes - 9 gol
2005 - Adriano  - 10 gol
2006 - Sheva - 9 gol
2007 - Kakà - 10 gol
2008 - CR7 - 8 gol
2009 - Messi - 9 gol
2010 - Messi - 8 gol
2011 - Messi - 12 gol
2012 - Messi - 14 gol
2013 - CR7 - 12 gol
2014 - CR7 - 17 gol
2015 - Messi/CR7/Neymar - 10 gol

Vincitori multipli: Messi 5 volte, CR7 4 volte, Raul e Van Nisterlrooy 2 volte

Gli unici ad aver trascinato alla vittoria i rispettivi club sono stati: Raul nel 2000, Kakà nel 2007; Messi 3 volte (2009; 2011; 2015), CR7 2 volte (2008; 2014).
CR7 l'unico ad aver vinto con 2 club diversi.


----------



## hiei87 (9 Dicembre 2015)

Jack28 ha scritto:


> Che poi qui nessuno credo abbia da ridire sui 4 goal di Van Basten contro il temibile Vitocha o contro il super Goteborg.
> Questo per dire che quando un giocatore sta sulle balle, si cercano i modi più assurdi per screditarlo, che sia esso Ronaldo o Messi.



Ok, però, almeno per quel che mi riguarda, non discuto su quello, anche se pure lì torna il discorso sui risultati rotondi, dato che all'epoca le partite che si chiudevano con più di 5 gol di scarto non erano la prassi. Vorrei discutere sull'essere trascinatore in altri momenti, cosa che Van Basten era. 
Alla fine Ronaldo ha dei numeri mai visti, ma in quanto a trofei, da quando è al Real, non è che abbia vinto così tanto...Eppure non aveva dietro squadre scarse.
E quando ha vinto, non è stato minimamente decisivo nelle partite e nei momenti cruciali, dato che la squadra l'hanno portata in spalla più Ramos, Di Maria e Modric...
Poi, almeno nel mio caso, son chiacchere da bar, che faccio giusto per il piacere di approfondire un argomento. Penso che il topic sia più pepato così...poi che Ronaldo sia un campione e abbia dei numeri da marziano è la base del discorso. E' assodato e indiscutibile...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Non ti ricordi quando i nostri hanno fatto il record in casa con lo Zurigo?


Giusto


----------



## Superdinho80 (10 Dicembre 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> _Guardando alle carriere dei due, i picchi più alti sono stati raggiunti da Messi. Un anno ho giocato per quattro volte nella stessa stagione contro di lui. Mi sono sentito davvero sfortunato, e pure molto vecchio!. Leo ha qualcosa di speciale, che va al di là dell’ordinario. Anche Cristiano Ronaldo è un campione, ma Messi è speciale, è il più duro da affrontare per un difensore._
> 
> si vede che ha cambiato idea



parla solo di picchi più alti, forse come continuità preferisce Ronaldo, io mi ricordo che aveva fatto un altra intervista, ma forse ancora non aveva affrontato messi


----------



## Snake (10 Dicembre 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> parla solo di picchi più alti, forse come continuità preferisce Ronaldo, io mi ricordo che aveva fatto un altra intervista, ma forse ancora non aveva affrontato messi



_Messi è speciale, è il più duro da affrontare per un difensore_

fine della storia


----------



## Torros (10 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dal 2000 a oggi
> 
> 2000 - Raul/Rivaldo/Jardel - 10 gol
> 2001 - Raul - 7 gol
> ...


Cr7 nel 2014 non ha trascinato un bel niente, gli unici gol decisivi gli ha segnati contro la Juve nella fase a gironi.
E nemmeno nel 2008 direi che ha trascinato. Diciamo più che altro che era il giocatore più rappresentativo.


----------



## Torros (10 Dicembre 2015)

Di Nesta ricordo solo che disse che Messi era il 70% del Barca. E Nesta cmq non ha mai annullato Messi.


----------



## 13-33 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Jack28 ha scritto:


> In questo topic ho imparato una cosa nuova, ossia che i goal di tap in non valgono 1 ma bensì mezzo. Non si smette mai di imparare!


Un gol e un gol ma di Cristiano la gente no gaurda solo i gol guardanno il peso dei gol farne 4 contro il Malmo 3 contro il Getafe e compagnia bella va piu che bene. Si guardiamo le partite contro i big (Barca Atletico PSG) ha fatto pochissimo

Pero poi deve trascinare la squadra nei momenti importanti no solo con i gol ma anche con le prestazioni su questo punto seconde me e calato pensa piu a far i suoi gol.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2016)

13-33 ha scritto:


> Un gol e un gol ma di Cristiano la gente no gaurda solo i gol guardanno il peso dei gol farne 4 contro il Malmo 3 contro il Getafe e compagnia bella va piu che bene. Si guardiamo le partite contro i big (Barca Atletico PSG) ha fatto pochissimo
> 
> Pero poi deve trascinare la squadra nei momenti importanti no solo con i gol ma anche con le prestazioni su questo punto seconde me e calato pensa piu a far i suoi gol.



ne riparliamo a fine stagione


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Gennaio 2016)

Torros ha scritto:


> Di Nesta ricordo solo che disse che Messi era il 70% del Barca. E Nesta cmq non ha mai annullato Messi.



lo ha sempre annullato tutte le volte ..solo su rigore ha potuto segnare


----------

